# (Chinese Drywall) The latest



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I know there are several threads on this. As most of you know, I'm a Drywall and Painting contractor here in Central Florida. I've been following this chinese drywall thing over the last several months. Thankfully none of my suppliers carried any of the suspect drywall. I wanted to post some of the latest information that I'm seeing down here.

From the: Florida Department of Health website


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow that is crazy..How much cheaper was this stuff?I have never seen it around here..Thank God.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> Wow that is crazy..How much cheaper was this stuff?I have never seen it around here..Thank God.


It was not really price driving the use of it. It was availabilty of drywall. Their was a shortage and China came to the rescure


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> It was not really price driving the use of it. It was availabilty of drywall. Their was a shortage and China came to the rescure


 Gotcha..Like I said.I'm glad it was never too previlent around here....


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> Gotcha..Like I said.I'm glad it was never too previlent around here....



It was sold to mostly big builders who were slowed down by the shortages and just skipped the middleman and went to an available source (china) who could meet the demand.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> It was not really price driving the use of it. It was availabilty of drywall. Their was a shortage and China came to the rescure


Your right. After all of the hurricanes in 2004-2005 and the housing boom there was times when you were happy you could find any. I remember hearing talk about some of the larger contractors ordering/buying containers of drywall from China.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123171862994672097.html

http://www.usatoday.com/money/economy/housing/2009-03-16-chinese-drywall-sulfur_N.htm?csp=usat.me

http://www.chinesedrywall.com/


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Blueboard baby all the way.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Read an article that said there were something like 65,000 homes in the Florida, New Mexico and California areas affected. Most being in Florida. 
Wow! This is serious business! You gotta feel for the HO. (this time anyway)


----------



## JLTrim (Mar 12, 2007)

I need to look into this... my refrigerator died recently (my dryer too, two appliances in one day believe it or not) and it had that black stuff all over the copper lines and wiring near the compressor. Bathroom mirrors are showing some of that darkening too... And my A/C unit has a slow leak that no one has been able to find, maybe that could be related... Thanks for the links and info, I've heard about this but haven't read any details. The house was built in '04, not by a large-scale builder though.


----------



## JLTrim (Mar 12, 2007)

*Also of interest is L&W Supply d/b/a Seacoast Supply, a subsidiary of USG, which has been named in a lawsuit by Lennar Homes as one of several distributors of Chinese drywall manufactured by Knauf. USG was also been named as a party defendant, along with Knauf Tianjin, Knauf Gips and many others. * 

Seacoast Supply, that's who my builder used for framing lumber and drywall, just my luck. There's no sulphur smell, but definitely black corrosion.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, I'd start by taking a peek at the back of some of the boards in your attic. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## JLTrim (Mar 12, 2007)

No "Made In" or brand markings visible, this is all I could see without pulling up insulation. I'll look some more tomorrow when it's not 100 degrees up there. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

The number on that board indicates it was made by USG. 

http://www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/NES/ner458.pdf


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

This is also from The Florida Department of Health: (I highlighted the two sentences in th middle of the paragraph)



> * How do I know if I have "Chinese drywall"?*
> Unfortunately, there is no easy answer to this question. The most definitive method to date is finding a "made in China" marking on the back of sheet of drywall. DOH observed some drywall in several homes with no discernable markings. The origin of the unmarked drywall is unknown. "*DOH observed that homes with marked Chinese drywall also contained drywall marked as made in USA. Remember that we do not know how many sheets of the suspect drywall can cause problems.* " DOH did observe at least one home with marked Chinese drywall with none of the associated corrosion or odor problems. The bottom line is we think the question should really be "Does my house have corrosion problems?".


:bangin:

Here's the link---->http://www.doh.state.fl.us/environment/community/indoor-air/drywallFAQ.html


----------



## JLTrim (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks James, I tried searching but didn't find anything... good to know.
I have no idea if that's what's installed throughout the house or not. There's no smell and the corrosion is only noticeable around fittings and connections, but it still seems odd that my A/C keeps leaking down and my fridge died after only 5 years.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Does not sound good for you. Sorry to hear. What a deal. Those appliances should last a lot longer than five years. And doesn't seem like you should have that kind of corrosion this soon, either. Yikes!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I have only heard a little bit on this, what is making all the metal corrode? And the sulfur smell? Some type of chemical the dw was made with?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

just read one of those articles.. wow. At this point, why would anyone buy china made **** anymore?


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I have for years been saying people in this Country need to wake up and stop buying anything that has a Made in China on it, when will people listen, I know it's hard now that most of the companies that use to be here and made products, now that almost all these companys make their products in China the People need to stay away from anything Made in China, cause it could Kill you or someone you love. Where the Hell is The United States of America Government when we need them


----------

